# School me on cherry burl



## Woodsrover (Dec 9, 2006)

I dropped a fair-sized cherry this morning. Still live but right in front of a nicer oak so she went down. Half-way up one of the two leaders was a good sized burl. Didn't think much of it until it was on the ground. I cut the edge off one side and it's pretty nice looking.

I'm not into making furnature, (all my wood is cut for firewood) but this is a pretty neat looking chunk. Below are a couple pictures...One with a saw on top to give a reference to size and one close-up.

What should I do with this? Is it worth anything? Should I take it to the mill and have them slab it up?

By the way, there's also a 10' section of very straight stalk, 20"+ at the base and 16"+ at the top that I didn't block up. Should I make some lumber out of this or just cut it up?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## scottr (Dec 9, 2006)

*Burl*

Jim , that sure is a nice burl , find someone with a bandmill to saw it and the log . Woodmiser has a list of people that saw in your area . Also wrap the exposed burl in newspaper to slow down the drying until you find someone to saw it .


----------



## Al Weber (Dec 9, 2006)

Both the burl and the log are worth saving. While the log won't yield a lot of usable lumber, if you are doing it yourself it is all profit (probably a $100 or so). Maybe you can sell the entire log and the burl to someone who has their own mill. I suspect the burl is worth a fair amount either as thin lumber/veneer or to a turner.


----------



## Woodsrover (Dec 9, 2006)

I couldn't find the list from Woodmizer. Is it posted on-line somewhere.

There's a pretty good sawmill not from from here that does custom cutting. Do you think a regular sawmill will cut this or will it have to be done with a bandsaw?

jim


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 9, 2006)

bandsaw it, or you're gonna lose over 1/4" on every slice!


----------



## scottr (Dec 9, 2006)

Woodsrover said:


> I couldn't find the list from Woodmizer. Is it posted on-line somewhere.
> 
> There's a pretty good sawmill not from from here that does custom cutting. Do you think a regular sawmill will cut this or will it have to be done with a bandsaw?
> 
> jim


 Jim , you need to call or email them to find a sawyer . 1-800-553-0182 or [email protected] woodweb.com also has a sawyer list .


----------

